# 2nd leisure battery



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

We have a Hobby750gel, 56 reg, and wish to fit a 2nd leisure battery. Does anyone know of a suitable frame or similar for siting the new one above the existing battery please?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi rexos;

I can't help but personally but i've dug out a few photo's I remembered seeing, perhaps a shelf above the lower battery would do it?...




























Pete


----------

